# From employment to part-time studies AND self-employment while waiting for PR



## mancebo.elena (Mar 7, 2016)

Hi all, 

I have just joined the forum in the hope that someone can provide some advice... Thanks in advance!

Some context to my situation: I have lived in SA with a life partnership TR permit for the past 7 years (I still have the same SA partner and 2 kids!). I have worked for 2 companies in this time (job offers facilitated the work permits as an add-on to my TR permits). I am now considering going back to university (Stellenbosch specifically) to specialise by taking on a part time masters from next year. But I would also like to do some consulting (become self-employed) on the side. After one unsuccessful PR application last year, I submitted my PR appplication again in Jan 2016. 

Here are my questions: 1) do I have to apply for a student permit? What documents would I have to submit? 

2) My field of practice is research/management consulting/socio-economic development/programme evaluation. Do I need to get a business endorsement to my current TR permit to be able to work as an independent consultant? Do I need to register a company? 

I would really appreciate your advice if you have some good insight!

Many thanks, 
elena


----------

